# What do I need to use my shoe mount flash off camera



## ebranger (May 13, 2011)

I have a Nikon d5000 and a Nikon SB-700 flash. What exactly do I need to get to use the flash wirelessly off camera? Trying to search for out what I need on B&H website but can"t quite figure out what I need. Any help?


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

if you want to use TTL, you will need a Nikon SU-800 or a set of pocket wizards.

if you think you can live without TTL (you will need to set your flash power manually) then do a search for cactus V4 triggers.





p!nK


----------



## KvnO (May 13, 2011)




----------



## KmH (May 14, 2011)

ebranger said:


> I have a Nikon d5000 and a Nikon SB-700 flash. What exactly do I need to get to use the flash wirelessly off camera? Trying to search for out what I need on B&H website but can"t quite figure out what I need. Any help?


 
How much money can we spend?

If you want to use all of the features and functions you paid for by buying the SB-700 you need either a Nikon SU-800 optical trigger or a set of somewhat expensive radio triggers.

If you are willing to use the SB-700 in mnaula mode you can buy muchj less expensive radio triggers, like CowboyStudio NPT-04 4 Channel Wireless Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Receiver for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes Other products by cowboystudio 

Here is a light stand, umbrella bracket, umbrella kit: CowboyStudio Speedlite Flash Kit Photography Photo Studio Flash Mount Umbrellas Kit 

I like and often use these, manual only: ISHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger, with 3 receivers because I can put 2 flash units on each receiver, which doubles the light power.


----------



## ebranger (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful replies. Would any suggestions change were we to take the SB-700 out of the equation and assume I was starting from scratch? I was about to order this flash but haven't yet, so if there's a better route for me to go, I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks again!


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2011)

It is easier to learn how to do OCF using manual modes for bioth the camer and the strobe (flash) light.

TTL can get pretty complex and often gives inconsistant results because the camera is not intelligent enough.

If the strobe light will be used in manual mode, there is no need to pay for all the Nikon TTL, CLS, and other auto features.

I have a bunch of these $90 units: Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash and this unit even has some auto features separate from the camera. The main thing is they have good power output, but they are a liitle slow to recycle from a full power discharge.

Many aspiring strobists are getting:  Yongnuo Flash Speedlite Yn-460ii for Nikon Canon Pentax 

OR

YN-560 Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon


----------



## ebranger (May 14, 2011)

Keith, that's exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------

